# What is your avatar and why did you pick it?



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Mine is just a picture I found on google images. It's someone lost and engulfed in the middle of a vast ocean, alone, helpless, and drowning. There is no hope of survival. I picked it because that is often how I feel.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

I remember walking one day peacefully near the Verrazano Bridge and remember seeing that skyline. It's like somehow I remember that image in my head before I face my day to day life.

Plus there's something calming about staring at water.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

because it has lizard people. sexy lizard people. and they're trying to drown the human and life is just like being drowned by lizard people.

sometimes I see everyone as the lizard people and I'm the only human. and sometimes it's the other way around. in reality it's a mixture.

but yeah yay drowning theme! and also FLASH! I think flash Gordon represents something ridiculous, most stereotypical kitsch fantasy character possible, and thats like a kind of vulnerability and silliness - maybe not silliness, haplessness. just like me.

lizard people were the #1 reason though. because I'm only interested in freaks and non existent humanoid.


----------



## Shrinking_Violet (Jan 24, 2021)

I don't have a special explanation for my avatar. I just wanted something random because I'm too indecisive and uncreative to try and choose some kind of meaningful image. Roses are pretty so there's that at least.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I picked mine because it has stuff in it that I like and to me it looks peaceful; a girl sitting alone in a room with large windows, books, fairy lights and a cat.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

It looks just like the truck I drive at work except a different color. 

My last one was a gunslinger cat I saw on a Dark Tower Facebook group. I used Mog from Final Fantasy 6 before that, also have a tattoo of that one. Can't remember if I've used anything else over the years. I mostly pick something and keep it for a long time.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't really know what mine is, but I thought it looked nice, and I like the colours.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Dr. Mrs. the Monarch from The Venture Bros. 

lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's just some subtle ero-guro art work by Kurokawa Inuko:










I think I was having a conversation with another poster where this album art work came up:






and pointed out that some of Kurokawa's art work looks vaguely similar, then decided to make that image above my avatar though it's gotten a bit old now so will need to refresh sometime soon.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

@Persephone The Dread, that is so cool. Didnt know that.

Mine is just a snowflake because it snows where I live. And cold.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I've always liked hoodies because with the hood up you can keep your head warm and at least partly obscure your face from others. I'm ugly so I would love to obscure my face from everyone; I wish a hoodie existed that could totally black out my entire face so no one could see it. I like the metaphor for anonymity, and also the theme of darkness in the greyscale of the image. Plus I used to doodle black hoodie-garbed figures all the time in school, usually against a background of flames. 

So I set it on fire when I felt like my life went up in flames. It's still burning; who knows when it'll finally smolder. And flames are a symbol for Hell, and for Hatred... Things that I feel some synergy with I suppose.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Mine is a smiling doggo to project positivity


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Tetragammon

I like your avatar and the anonymity thing as well.


----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

What a neat idea for a thread!
Mine is Princess Azula from the show Avatar: The Last Airbender. To me, she was always almost like the opposite of whatever social anxiety looks like. Granted, she has enough mental issues to write a paper on, but social anxiety is definitely not one of those issues. Obviously she's an awful person, but she was always fun to watch. She's such a bad girl xD
If any of you have never seen that show, definitely give it a shot. Don't let the fact that it's a Nickelodeon cartoon put you off lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've just changed mine. I have no clue the origins of this picture, but I really liked it when I first saw it - a brain in a vat staring at a bunch of flickering computer screens complete with a soda connected. I think this was the avatar I used in the other forum as well, I find this more appropriate as a representation of myself.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Pichu getting hit with a baseball LOL poor little guy

Accurately depicts the last few months for me.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

This thread sent me into a quest for finding an avatar that fits my mood, since I was kind of bored with my last one. 

I think this one sort of .. does? I'm not sure. Will probably change it in the morning. 

Just wasted an hour looking through old avatars from other places, lol.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine's just a very standard little beach scene - I can't remember where I found it. I like it because it's small and fairly happy-looking. For ages I had one of me grinning like a Cheshire cat when I was manic one time. That was embarassing.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Self-explanatory.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

It's an Orb album cover


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Self-explanatory.


Actually it's not very self-explanatory IMO. The pentagram didn't become the symbol of Satanism until the 1960's; and even then it was a very specific pentagram, the Sigil of Baphomet. In the Middle Ages the pentagram was a Christian symbol for the five senses, or for the five wounds of Christ. It's been used in Eastern philosophy and in Wicca as representing the five elements of spirit, air, earth, water and fire. Since the Satanic Panic began, people (especially Christians) are quick to assume that a pentagram represents Satanism, especially when inverted. But that always seems really narrow-minded to me since it's a symbol with so much history.

(Sorry, I've been fascinated with the symbol for years!)


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

It's the hand of Jake from Blues Brothers. It has 'JAKE' tattooed on the knuckles. I love Blues Brothers and have always wanted to tattoo my name name on my knuckles as some sort of a weird power move. I love its strength and vulgarity. Needless to say, every person I ever told this to talked me out of it. But I can still have the avatar.


----------



## zedsonata (Dec 24, 2007)

Gena the crocodile. He's from a Russian kids show.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

The main characters of one my favorite TV shows, Baskets. I chose them as my avi coz I feel like they represent two parts of me: the passive one (Chip) and the one who tries hard to make things work but is still realistic (Christine).


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Mine used to just be the square filled with small squares of many colours because it stood out easily. and if I was scrolling down fast through a thread I was revisiting, the flash of colours made it easy to see my post again. 

Then a few years ago, I read a lot of Calvin and Hobbes cartoons and I liked the tiger, so I cut and pasted a pic of the tiger onto the square of many colours and that's been like that for ages.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Virgilia from Umineko no Naku Koro Ni. She's based off of Virgil from Divine Comedy, who guides Dante to purgatory.


----------



## Pechorin (Mar 3, 2020)

Albert Camus, the French-Algerian writer who was part of the French intellectual scene in the lead up to and during the second world war. Along with figures like Jean-Paul Sartre, Simone de Beauvoir, and Maurice Merleau-Ponty, Camus explored themes such as absurdism, ethics, meaning, and value in the face of a world that seemed devoid of such things. 

I have found the insights of Camus very useful in my own thinking about these matters. While I feel closer to other writers/thinkers, I feel as though Camus was the first writer to shake me out of the complacency that comes with taking everything at face-value. Before reading works like The Outsider, The Plague, and The Myth of Sisyphus, I largely accepted conventional values and meanings.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

It's a goose, I guess it reminds me of happier simpler more innocent times when I was a very young child & my biggest problem was being chased by geese at my grandma's house.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It's the red sack of sh!t who is one of the devils on the shoulder of the current president.


----------



## Ninja79 (Feb 14, 2021)

an old person fighting a lion .


I put this because i wanted to stop my smoking addiction and wanted to improve my overall health by working out .


i have not started the working out part yet


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I like this particular shade of blue - and strangely I always liked the number 36. I have no idea why. It's also an excellent track but I'm having trouble finding it again.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

A young promising woman hesitating to patronize my bar/nightclub, because she doesn't have poor taste.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

harrison said:


> I like this particular shade of blue - and strangely I always liked the number 36. I have no idea why. It's also an excellent track but I'm having trouble finding it again.


That's my favorite shade as well. Ultramarine Blue is awesome. #120A8F


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> That's my favorite shade as well. Ultramarine Blue is awesome. #120A8F


Yeah, it's a beautiful colour - sort of calming too. 

I really like your new avatar too - forgot to mention it before.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

It's a Boo from the Mario franchise, specifically from the Mario Party Crazy Cutter minigame.
I don't remember when I set it - years ago. I think I drew it specifically to make an avatar here. No idea why, but it's probably because I like Crazy Cutter and Boo and couldn't think of an avatar.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

It's judging my nonsensical posts, I think.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

It's a cock carousel. I picked it a while ago because I am spiteful, delightful, and hilarious.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^That's funny as hell, I never looked that closely before :rofl


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

My new avatar is a lovely couple getting hitched on the beach under the beautiful glow of a society-ending thermonuclear explosion. Fits our apocalyptic times well. And maybe just a little bit of wishful thinking there.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This one doesn't really require much explanation just some event outfit image from Runescape. The last one was actually the virgin meme, which I picked because when Elliot Page was on the cover of Time magazine people kept comparing him to the Virgin meme, and criticising how he wasn't doing a power pose. And after a moment I thought that was kind of revolutionary in itself. Then I added a frog emoji because of weird symbolism stuff and added the title 'Meme hack virgin'


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

My avatar is a pre-COVID representation of my belief that we all wear a mask. Not always a literal mask but a figurative one in which we wear masks to obscure who we truly are or present a false version of ourselves to those whom we interact with.

The literal picture came from the show "Mr. Robot" and their second season's promotional photos. Season 2 aired in 2016 so I guess that I've had the photo as my avatar here for 5 years. I've already received a few messages from members that leave for a long time but come back telling me that they remember me because of the avatar.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Fry is a complete idiot who wastes his life with inconsequential things. It just clicks.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Michael Scott as “Prison Mike”. One of his funniest bits of the whole show in my opinion. I’d also rank Michael Scott as one of, if not the top television character of all time for me. “The Office” is a comfort for me and has gotten me thru some tough patches.


----------



## Snake Plant (Jan 4, 2021)

Couldn't think of a username. I have previously spent hours conjuring usernames and avatars to the point of irritating myself. So I looked around my room, and saw my snake plant. Actually used a picture from the internet - this isn't even my plant.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

This one is of Raistlin Majere, my favorite character in a book series called Dragonlance. He eventually turns evil, becomes a God, destroys his world - his twin brother travels through time just before he becomes a God to try to prevent Raistlin from becoming a god, while arguing, Raistlin looked into the memories of his brother, Caramon, and after seeing what he had done to the world, Raistlin decides gives up his pursuit of power.. Of course, he then is tortured in the abyss later on. 

It has been years since I read the series, so I am sure I have some of the details of the story wrong. One of the things I really thought was cool about him, was he was cursed while performing a test to gain ranking in the order of mages he wanted to be in. Part of that curse, changed his pupils into hourglasses, and everything that he gazed upon would look as though it grew old and deteriorated.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

My avatar is laid back and a thinker like me.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

It's me!, on a good day...


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

It's kind of hard to see but it's a lone person at a train station at night. I like the image because it invokes loneliness, isolation and desolation.


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)

It's kinda retro 1950's vibe which I like, it has aliens arriving in flying saucers as you do.

I was watching a YouTube video about Nuclear stuff & there was small disks of enriched uranium & the guy narrating the video at that point called them "Shiny apocalypse cookies" & someone in the comments said "That would be a good username for something" so then I was like  🧐

So I then selected an avatar that kinda fit the vibe of the username implying the flying saucers are now said apocalypse cookies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jim Halpert for now. My avatar will likely continue to be a rotation of The Office related things. My all time favorite television show.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm somewhat amused by the old tabletop rpg tale of Eric and the Dread Gazebo. Other than that, no real reason


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Because I'm a comedic clown.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It is a robot bird. I don't know why. I just liked the juxtaposition of a bird and a machine. It was goofy.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

My dog staring out of the an airbnb cabin.

It was suppose to be a long weekend 2hr drive getaway thing I had with a friend and her friend. But when her friend bailed out at the last minute, my friend decided to follow suit (likely because she knew I will be horrible and uncomfortable 1 on 1 company like most people think. Especially for 4 days). She suddenly told me her dental operation didn't went well and she felt very groggy so she had to bail too. She offered to pay for the entire cabin for the weekend because she felt bad. So I had a free cabin all to myself that weekend. Decided to bring my dog up with me instead. But instead of staying 4 full days, I kind of got uncomfortable being alone after the 2nd night and left early.

- I also just learned said cabin likely is gone now. 🔥🔥🔥😟


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

It's an artwork by Matt Forderer called Rooster Zebra Contemplating Grilled Cheese Sandwich.




__





Matt Forderer's Portfolio


Matt Forderer's official online art portfolio. Matt is a San Diego based artist known for creating surrealistic imagery and worlds never seen.



www.mattforderer.com





I usually pick surreal paintings because my life occasionally goes through moments of feeling surreal.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Because it is a cute cat laying next to stuffed teddy bears as if she is part of the stuffed animals on the bed. Who can resist? 😸


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

It shows, tongue in cheek, my vanity, and sorta looks a little bit like me hah.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

From artstation:



https://www.artstation.com/artwork/nQaDX4




* *























Cool character/aesthetic.

They have a lot of great work too

Once again the previous one has a funnier story. I changed it to that a few days ago because I felt like changing from this:










Which is a fan art cover of a Sheogorath rap album by Young Scrolls on YouTube.

_Everybody see me, they like "Damn! He's thick!"
I mean, what did you expect from a Daedric Prince?
Sheo's one pretty son of a *****
Turn a straight ***** gay, I'm funky clean
Sheogorath look good in some nice new jeans
I just spent 40k on a daedric ring
***** be like "lookin icy, king"

[...]

*****, the Mad God has spoken
*****, you look like a goblin
*****, think we have a problem
Skidaddle, I ain't here to solve it _

---

_I drive a Porsche, you drive a Ford
Both of these whips don't exist in Elder Scrolls_

And also Sheogorath is one of my favourite characters in anything ever.


----------



## Bootlegitimate (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm a sucker for cute and cutesy character designs, and I found this image once while surfing images on Google (I forgot what I had looked up). This is a little bit of artwork from an artist who owns these two characters, who are named Milk and Mocha. The brown bear, Mocha, reminds me of myself, since he is depicted as a very serious and somewhat shy character in other art pieces by the artist. The white bear, Milk, is a girl.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I kind of like this one, I took the screenshot after modifying the light settings on my wow server. I thought the glow of the eyes, along with the enchantments on the weapons and the way the lanterns lit up the fence behind my character looked pretty cool. I've been changing my avatar a lot lately, so who knows what it will be by the time people read this. Right now it is a night elf hunter, from WoW.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I picked this one because 2/3 of my county is either on fire or evacuated in preparation for being on fire shortly.

The picture is actually from a different fire, but this one is also burning into Nevada soon so it works.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Just a generic beach scene. It doesn't mean anything other than I'd like to be somewhere a bit like that now.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I updated mine again a couple of weeks ago. It's just a cool picture I saw somewhere. Someone walking under an overpass and sunlight coming down at a perfect angle to illuminate them. I like that it's just a lone person caught in this moment of confluence. I like the loneliness of it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Mine is a Bitmoji sticker of myself for Halloween.  Going to keep the Halloween theme going all month. I'll probably change it to another Halloween themed one in a few days. I picked it cause it's funny. Lol Just me holding a baggie out for goodies for Halloween. 🤣


----------



## Pechorin (Mar 3, 2020)

Ever since a lecturer of mine told me to read Albert Camus, due to some conversations we had at the time, I have admired Camus. 

Hence the picture.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

My avatar is the Zen symbol with a tree in the middle. Just reminds me to be mindful.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Didn't put that much thought into this one, I kind of liked the style and the melancholic feel kind of fit and I fancied a change from my previous Sheogorath Zoom avatar. Sadly after the site update I'm more limited because the avatar size has gone back down to 100x100 instead of 180x180 I thought about changing it to this artwork I found recently because I liked how the frog was poking above their head and my idiosyncratic humour, but in 100x100 you can barely see that so no point.


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm basically a weeb lol


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

It's a picture of the time I did a whiskey tasting session for myself during COVID-19 shelter-in-place.

I chose it because I enjoy drinking bourbon.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Pill bugs are little creatures that like to shut themselves into a ball and hide at the first sense of danger. I chose it as my avatar (as well as my username) because I used to hide myself to avoid people and their eyes. Wearing hoodies, pretending to sleep in class, looking straight down as I walked, hiding under beds, etc.

They are also a nod to my fondness of insects... though they are not quite insects. They are crustaceans posing as bugs - they also double as a nod to my fascination of marine life when I was kid.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

The album cover for the album Heligoland by Massive Attack.

I really liked this album but the cover intrigued me. It reminds me of a couple things. The cover for A Clockwork Orange, and the permanent shadow left by someone from a nuclear blast. 

The style itself is also just interesting on it's own, and the orange background is stark. Never thought I'd look that much into an album cover.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

The current one is album cover art I think but I don't remember the artist. It's not anyone I listen to. I just like the way it looks. I like ocean themes and images of waves and I like the colors in the image and how they contrast.


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

My default avatar is some weird shade of green letter M and it's not appealing to me at all. But I don't really feel like picking any pictures either at the moment. So I found this burning M. There's no real significance behind the burning, no secret messages about my true character. I use dark mode and the dark tone is easy on the eyes, that's it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

either/or said:


> The current one is album cover art I think but I don't remember the artist. It's not anyone I listen to. I just like the way it looks. I like ocean themes and images of waves and I like the colors in the image and how they contrast.


Yea, it looks familiar to me. I like the way it looks. 🙃


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've been thinking of changing it to this which I saw on twitter, and then seemed to be a relatively generic enough an image to steal and has been used in many places, but it's not quite what I'm going for. I also found someone else with an avatar that was kind of cool and some kind of dark elf, but I reverse image searched it and not much came up so probably won't steal that one.










It's also hard to find good avatars now that they reduced the size down again. I also miss gif avatars RIP.


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

pillbugger said:


> Pill bugs are little creatures that like to shut themselves into a ball and hide at the first sense of danger. I chose it as my avatar (as well as my username) because I used to hide myself to avoid people and their eyes. Wearing hoodies, pretending to sleep in class, looking straight down as I walked, hiding under beds, etc.
> 
> They are also a nod to my fondness of insects... though they are not quite insects. They are crustaceans posing as bugs - they also double as a nod to my fascination of marine life when I was kid.


I was gonna say, because I noticed your avatar from another post. I was like omg, it's a roly poly! I bonded with many of them during the summer in the garden, I would find them underneath the rocks. And then I searched them online and found out that fun fact about them being crustaceans. So cute.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yea, it looks familiar to me. I like the way it looks. 🙃


Found it! Lucid Express. Kind of a mix of shoegaze and dream pop, some of the songs have a little bit of an 80s dream pop or synthwave feel to them. I think I was listening to them at some point and was like hrm don't really like the music that much but I really like the album art think I will use this for something someday.

What's weird is now that I remembered who it was I really feel like listening to them despite not liking them before. Plus they are from Hong Kong so I really should be supporting them.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

dearestjane said:


> I was gonna say, because I noticed your avatar from another post. I was like omg, it's a roly poly! I bonded with many of them during the summer in the garden, I would find them underneath the rocks. And then I searched them online and found out that fun fact about them being crustaceans. So cute.


Cute enough to pet, even!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

either/or said:


> Found it! Lucid Express. Kind of a mix of shoegaze and dream pop, some of the songs have a little bit of an 80s dream pop or synthwave feel to them. I think I was listening to them at some point and was like hrm don't really like the music that much but I really like the album art think I will use this for something someday.
> 
> What's weird is now that I remembered who it was I really feel like listening to them despite not liking them before. Plus they are from Hong Kong so I really should be supporting them.


I might have seen them on my YouTube recommendations. I like this song actually. 👌

Wow, that's cool they're from Hong Kong and that would be a good way to support them.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Guy in a gas mask trying to survive the pandemic / economic meltdown / WWIII / social collapse thing. Everyone will be wearing one of these by the end of the summer.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A stylized photo of my not-blind eyeball. I liked the effect the red hue has.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Mine is a photo of my eye (the one I don’t use as much) that I edited with a fun colour filter app I had once. I liked the red with my red nails, which are cropped out of the avatar.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Memories of Silence said:


> Mine is a photo of my eye (the one I don’t use as much) that I edited with a fun colour filter app I had once. I liked the red with my red nails, which are cropped out of the avatar.


The eye pics are a fan favourite it would seem.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

My previous one was a still from the tv show Mr Robot, with him wearing a giant blank emoji head, it will probably return.

Current one is a picture of the stairs down to the backdoor of my building. Every time I see it, I think it's a good rule of thumb, both literal and metaphorical.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

One of my favourite characters from one of my favourite movies.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

It's an eye. I saw it somewhere and thought it was cool. I like the contrast in the colors.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

I really enjoy listening to Lorna Shore's music, especially when working out. It boosts my energy level and aggressiveness.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a wolf. I like wolves.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Ronald McDonald with funny hair. Simply cause I find it funny. The randomness in the background of my avatar makes it even funnier for some reason.

Also, it looks like Ronald McDonald is getting ready for a school picture to me. 😂


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

My avatar is a crop from the well known Peanuts character by Charles M. Shultz, Charlie Brown. I chose this character after my change in demeanor and prospect. Why I chose Charlie Brown in particular is because of how I felt I could relate to the character to the extent that I did. I won't say I'm exactly like the character but I do exhibit some of his qualities and temperaments. For example, I'm anxious, not very confident about things, wishy-washy, and tend to drive things down hard despite perhaps other not wanting to take them as seriously as I do. For example, when Charlie Brown gets berated by the other peanuts for getting the wrong tree in the classic Christmas classic film, he doesn't deflect, he doesn't blame, he doesn't seek excuses... he ACCEPTS his own mistake and simply asks for answers. That is how I live my life. I may be a coward but I ACCEPT that I am a coward.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Another scene from a favourite movie. Plus people always seem to be trying to get me to take more medication so it's kind of appropriate.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

@harrison Like the new avatar, also congrats on the 18,000th post! Noticed you just ticked over.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

either/or said:


> @harrison Like the new avatar, also congrats on the 18,000th post! Noticed you just ticked over.


Thanks a lot. Not sure if I should be proud of that or embarassed - I used to post far too much on here tbh. Hope things are going okay for you mate.


----------



## Redsuede (3 mo ago)

I like stars in the sky.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

The guy.

Self-explanatory


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

It looks like me, but isn't me.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

My current one, is a version of one of my favourite music label's logo (Metalheadz)


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Folded Edge said:


> My current on, is a version of one of my favourite music label's logo (Metalheadz)


It's a cool label, I listen to Drum and Bass stuff once in a while so I recognized the logo. I don't listen to that much electronic music and when I do it's mostly trip hop but I do appreciate a good Drum and Bass mix now and again.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

harrison said:


> Thanks a lot. Not sure if I should be proud of that or embarassed - I used to post far too much on here tbh. Hope things are going okay for you mate.


Ha I know the feeling at one point I was posting like 15-20 times a day. It can be cathartic to post here. But it's a lot quieter now than it was back 2 years ago so I'm not posting as much anymore. Nothing to be embarassed about in building a community and supporting people going through similar circumstances.  I like to think there is a method to our collective madness.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Folded Edge said:


> My current one, is a version of one of my favourite music label's logo (Metalheadz)


I was thinking what is it, all I could come up with was a panther haha


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

either/or said:


> It's a cool label, I listen to Drum and Bass stuff once in a while so I recognized the logo. I don't listen to that much electronic music and when I do it's mostly trip hop but I do appreciate a good Drum and Bass mix now and again.


If I ever sort my mixer and make a new mix, I'll hit you with a link. I keep meaning to have a dig through my old drives for old mixes to upload as well.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

alwaysrunning said:


> I was thinking what is it, all I could come up with was a panther haha


It's a variation of this


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Folded Edge said:


> If I ever sort my mixer and make a new mix, I'll hit you with a link. I keep meaning to have a dig through my old drives for old mixes to upload as well.


Oh you spin? Nice. Yah I'll def check it out if you do a new mix. I mostly listen to that Drum&Bass Arena podcast and stuff on Youtube as well.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

either/or said:


> Oh you spin? Nice. Yah I'll def check it out if you do a new mix. I mostly listen to that Drum&Bass Arena podcast and stuff on Youtube as well.


I used to be big into it. When I started back in the mid/late nineties, everyone and their dog had decks. 
Used to be a fan of drum and bass arena, not seen anything from there in some time. I've not had my head really into the scene since I stopped buying records, but I still keep up to date with bits and bobs.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Made it with the AI art generator and it looks just like my car. Wasn't specific at all with what I told it to make, so thought it was cool it picked the right year and color combination out of the near infinite possibilities.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

JH1983 said:


> Made it with the AI art generator and it looks just like my car. Wasn't specific at all with what I told it to make, so thought it was cool it picked the right year and color combination out of the near infinite possibilities.


haha omg not sure if that is cool or creepy. Oh man, you might want to turn off your cable modem tonight and unplug all your appliances and electronics. This AI seems to know you pretty well, not sure what it's intentions are or what kind of powers it has aside from rendering apocalyptic art.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

either/or said:


> Mine is just a picture I found on google images. It's someone lost and engulfed in the middle of a vast ocean, alone, helpless, and drowning. There is no hope of survival. I picked it because that is often how I feel.


I love Peanut butter!


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

@Folded Edge What's the significance of that new Avatar? I've seen it around on Twitter but not sure what it's about. I saw that Rachel Goswell of Slowdive had quote tweeted that image but not sure why she didn't really explain. Guessing it has something to do with British politics.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

either/or said:


> @Folded Edge What's the significance of that new Avatar? I've seen it around on Twitter but not sure what it's about. I saw that Rachel Goswell of Slowdive had quote tweeted that image but not sure why she didn't really explain. Guessing it has something to do with British politics.



From a few days ago in the House of Commons. The now Tory ex Home Secretary Suella Braverman, right wing crazy lady, that's me being kind.
She actually scares the crap out of me. She has form, in her previous jobs she said some terrible and mad things. I'll try and dig up some other videos tomorrow.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

The now ex Prime Minister and the Tories had started working a new phrase very recently.
Packing all the opposition parties and every one else into one lump to attack and calling them
"The Anti-Growth Collation" UK politics is fun, isn't? 😏


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Folded Edge said:


> From a few days ago in the House of Commons. The now Tory ex Home Secretary Suella Braverman, right wing crazy lady, that's me being kind.
> She actually scares the crap out of me. She has form, in her previous jobs she said some terrible and mad things. I'll try and dig up some other videos tomorrow.


Ahh yah assumed it was something along those lines. I guess I'm part of the Wokerati then as I read the Guardian from time to time and also listen to their podcasts.  I can't get over the irony of a Tory minister referring to anyone else as a "coalition of chaos" ha.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Folded Edge said:


> The now ex Prime Minister and the Tories had started working a new phrase very recently.
> Packing all the opposition parties and every one else into one lump to attack and calling them
> "The Anti-Growth Collation" UK politics is fun, isn't? 😏
> 
> View attachment 150535


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Pochita a cute. Nuff said.


----------



## AshtrayedHeart (Jul 26, 2020)

It's Melody Of Rain by Michael Cheval

It just describes me perfectly. I don't know what it is about it. Dancer listening to depressing art and watching the happy horizon.


----------

